
Why are you doing? - arto
https://sivers.org/why
======
Red_Tarsius
Derek's writing feels sincere, dry and witty. He's well versed in making those
mundane, yet profound insights. The kind of stuff that always seems obvious
_in hindsight_. If you're an aspiring writer, I _highly_ recommend you to read
his other posts. His bit on Vonnegut is one of my favorites:
[https://sivers.org/drama](https://sivers.org/drama).

~~~
katpas
I'd recommend his book. Very short to read and the tone is the same -
[https://www.amazon.com/Anything-You-Want-Derek-
Sivers/dp/193...](https://www.amazon.com/Anything-You-Want-Derek-
Sivers/dp/1936719118)

One of my favourite books about start-ups but here are a few more -
[https://medium.com/@KatAlexPas/an-hour-and-a-half-a-day-
of-r...](https://medium.com/@KatAlexPas/an-hour-and-a-half-a-day-of-reading-
business-books-db503a79fa0f#.qute1q7ni)

